
A point and click engine in PICO-8, inspired by the SCUMM engine - tekromancr
http://www.lexaloffle.com/bbs/?tid=29176
======
Liquidream
Firstly, I'd like to thank you for taking the time to give feedback on my
project (both positive and otherwise). :o)

With regards to the naming; I can see your point about the potential to
"mislead" (which I attempted to negate right off the bat with my ReadMe).

However, the reason that I personally (and I understand this IS subjective)
felt justified to incorporate the SCUMM name in the title is because I
deliberately kept my API as _identical_ as possible to the original SCUMM API
(within reason - some functions/properties really needed modernising or
weren't applicable).

There is also plans to be even closer to the original SCUMM design by
distilling generated output (from a new Editor that I'm currently working on)
to something akin, but not quite, OP-codes. If only to allow more game content
to reside in the heavily-restricted space available in PICO-8 carts.

Again, thanks for all the valuable feedback (I have NO idea how my post got
linked here), but I'm grateful all the same.

All the best,

Paul.

------
mseepgood
Go play Thimbleweed Park (Ron Gilbert's new adventure game) if you liked the
classics. It was released a couple of weeks ago.

------
mynewtb
> it is only (heavily) "inspired" by the SCUMM engine, not a true replica -
> for that you'll want good ol' SCUMM-VM.

Not cool to use the name.

~~~
tluyben2
Deleted a comment here about that because I read the github too hastily; you
are right, not cool.

I would say it would need to run at least Manic Mansion and Monkey Island to
be called a Scumm something.

~~~
dividuum
It's not like SCUMM is synonymous with the orginal Scumm instruction set
emulator. It's more an umbrella term for "simulating old school adventures"
(See here:
[http://wiki.scummvm.org/index.php/Engines](http://wiki.scummvm.org/index.php/Engines)).
I don't see why this shouldn't work the other way around.

------
Kenji
I am disappointed, there is no key below the door mat ;)

------
poisonarena
pretty amazing work!!!

